# songs from the 90's you love but maybe forgotten about.



## tom-coupe (Jan 17, 2009)

it was a ringtone on swmbo's mum's phone that is just a normal ringtone but sounded so familer and it was just like the start of this song. which i have not stopped listening to since i found it lol.


----------



## jontymo (Feb 17, 2007)

Great song reminds me of TFI Friday.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Which reminds me of Kylie and Geri Halliwell snogging. :argie:






Along with TFI,

The riverboat song by Ocean Colour Scene is great.


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Gruffs said:


> Which reminds me of Kylie and Geri Halliwell snogging. :argie:
> 
> Along with TFI,
> *
> The riverboat song by Ocean Colour Scene is great*.


That! Still give molesely shoals a runout in my car from time to time! :thumb:


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

When Gwen was "normal" :argie:


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Here's where it get's embarrassing... I had a crush on Mariah Carey as a 10 year old . **** knows what's happened to her now.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

I'll see your Don't Speak, and raise you a............................






She's not even bloody trying.


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Deleted.


----------



## tzotzo (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## UBRWGN (Nov 25, 2007)

:thumb:


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

Knew all the words to this :lol:


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

Still a TUNE!


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

May be a bit earlier but still a good one !


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Some of mine:
















I have loads....

But the 90's well specifically 1997-1998 dance music was at its best with the likes of Paul Oakenfold in their element


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Heard this today:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Ripped off so many times in the 90's, here's the original version.

The Korgi's - Everybody's Got To Learn Sometime.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Tips said:


> Ripped off so many times in the 90's, here's the original version.
> 
> The Korgi's - Everybody's Got To Learn Sometime.


Cheers Tips this is going to be my music for car cleaning now, I will place it on repeat


----------



## jontymo (Feb 17, 2007)

Reminds me of way back LOL


----------



## Scrabble (Mar 29, 2011)




----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Trip tdi said:


> Cheers Tips this is going to be my music for car cleaning now, I will place it on repeat


There speaks a man with great musical taste - the Tripster :thumb:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Ok - Something with a 90's groove, the brilliant Larry Heard aka Mr Fingers.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)




----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Some great tunes from the '90s:


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)




----------



## gregb (Feb 1, 2009)

Gruffs said:


> I'll see your Don't Speak, and raise you a............................
> 
> Skunk anansie: weak - YouTube
> 
> She's not even bloody trying.


Absolute class :thumb:


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Was this 90s? Either way its a TUUUNNEE


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)




----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Totally forgot about this one, Absolute 90s just played it


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Cant beat a bit of 90s grunge randomness!















I also love 90s Metallica and Maiden too.Well,ALL Metallica and Maiden!.


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Here's another


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)




----------



## theshrew (May 21, 2008)

Alex_225 said:


> Sepultura - Ratamahatta - YouTube
> 
> Fear Factory - Replica - YouTube
> 
> ...


Some heavy stuff there fella. Used to listern to a bit of Sepultura one of my mates used to love them even had Chaos AD shaved into the back of his hair at one point lol.

Some good tunes been posted on here id forgot about that Bush song


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

All aboard....


----------



## rus00 (Jun 4, 2012)




----------

